# BBS RS Restoration



## SlowGolf1 (Jan 8, 2007)

Well I got some 17x8s and 17x9s RSs about 2 months ago. Ive slowly started redoing them myself. Just though I would share
The day I got em 








Faces back from powdercoating
















Today I stripped and polished one of the front lips. Wow is it a lot of work. I think im going to take em to a polisher. I cant get my hands to make them that high polish

























Once finished they will be going on this


















_Modified by SlowGolf1 at 12:06 PM 11-25-2008_


----------



## 16v2doorA2Jetta (Jul 15, 2003)

those are going to look real nice on that car when you get done with them.


----------



## msouza91 (Oct 9, 2008)

hey man your doing a real nice job, cnt wait to see them keep it up


----------



## SlowGolf1 (Jan 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Thanks guys. Should be done in a few days. I gave up on polishing the lips myself. Too much work. Ill post updated pics when they come back from the polisher


----------



## dbl_yelo_rado3 (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: BBS RS Restoration (SlowGolf1)*

they look good but shoulda had the outter ring of the centers taped off before powder coating some brands of lips wont fit around the coating and its a biatch to remove without messing them up .


----------



## dbl_yelo_rado3 (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: BBS RS Restoration (dbl_yelo_rado3)*

looking at the pics you may know what i am referring to.








everyone that bitches about paying for refinished polished rs wheels should polish a set.



_Modified by dbl_yelo_rado3 at 9:39 AM 11-27-2008_


----------



## SlowGolf1 (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: BBS RS Restoration (dbl_yelo_rado3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dbl_yelo_rado3* »_they look good but shoulda had the outter ring of the centers taped off before powder coating some brands of lips wont fit around the coating and its a biatch to remove without messing them up .


Ya I test fit em already and they slide on. This is the 2nd set ive done. First were these. Coated the same way and used the BBS lips 











_Modified by SlowGolf1 at 9:49 AM 11-27-2008_


----------



## dbl_yelo_rado3 (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: BBS RS Restoration (SlowGolf1)*

radinox lips fit very tight on 15'' i had problems with sets when powder coat went over that outtter ring of the center
thats funny, i did a set that same color last year



_Modified by dbl_yelo_rado3 at 9:54 AM 11-27-2008_


----------



## SlowGolf1 (Jan 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Hahahaha nice. Any pics?


----------



## dbl_yelo_rado3 (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (SlowGolf1)*

got it
http://is.rely.net/2-149-32879...w.jpg
http://is.rely.net/2-149-33624...g.jpg



_Modified by dbl_yelo_rado3 at 10:12 AM 11-27-2008_


----------



## SlowGolf1 (Jan 8, 2007)

Looks good. Never been a fan of gold though


----------



## LB_vDub (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: (SlowGolf1)*

Looks like its coming along nicely. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## foundubbedriver (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: BBS RS Restoration (SlowGolf1)*

haha, i have totally seen you rolling around in chandler. didn't know that was your car though, and i probably should have posted up in the spotted thread, oh well. good luck with the wheels bro.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SlowGolf1 (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: BBS RS Restoration (foundubbedriver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *foundubbedriver* »_haha, i have totally seen you rolling around in chandler. didn't know that was your car though, and i probably should have posted up in the spotted thread, oh well. good luck with the wheels bro.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks. I finally got the lips to polisher so they should be back together this weekend


----------



## SlowGolf1 (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: BBS RS Restoration (SlowGolf1)*

As soon as I get my lazy ass up ill get to picking up the lips and centers from the polisher


----------



## SlowGolf1 (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: BBS RS Restoration (SlowGolf1)*

Fist one finished


----------



## 96Mk36 (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: BBS RS Restoration (SlowGolf1)*

looking good man. i just redid mine im finally getting tires. did you seal them yet?


----------



## SlowGolf1 (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: BBS RS Restoration (96Mk36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *96Mk36* »_looking good man. i just redid mine im finally getting tires. did you seal them yet?

Just that one. I did a last min trip to Vegas so the rest will be done when I get back


----------



## 96Mk36 (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: BBS RS Restoration (SlowGolf1)*

i have tires on mine now and there on the car but heres a pick to show you what they look like. ****ty phone pic but


----------



## SlowGolf1 (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: BBS RS Restoration (96Mk36)*

Looks good. Get some better pics up when you can


----------



## The Polisher (Jan 7, 2007)

*Re: BBS RS Restoration (SlowGolf1)*

That's a lovely colour of powder coat, what colour is it? cheers mike


----------



## SlowGolf1 (Jan 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Its something we concocted up. I call it a dirty oil black. Anyway ive been lazy all week so I only have 2 done now


----------



## LB_vDub (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (SlowGolf1)*

Did you used new rivets or did you just clean your old ones and reused them?


----------



## SlowGolf1 (Jan 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Cleaned the BBS bolts


----------



## jesserobertbaker (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (SlowGolf1)*

they look great...I'm 3/4 through stripping my set of 001's
Question...is there and what are the dangers of reusing old bolts?


----------



## Dubbie (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: BBS RS Restoration (dbl_yelo_rado3)*

i like http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SlowGolf1 (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (jesserobertbaker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jesserobertbaker* »_they look great...I'm 3/4 through stripping my set of 001's
Question...is there and what are the dangers of reusing old bolts?

My buddy at RB Wheels said its ok just TQ em


----------



## dbl_yelo_rado3 (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: BBS RS Restoration (SlowGolf1)*

nice color, i love doing them different till its time to sell them 

_Quote, originally posted by *SlowGolf1* »_Fist one finished


----------



## SlowGolf1 (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: BBS RS Restoration (dbl_yelo_rado3)*

I had the orange ones sold in 4hrs










_Modified by SlowGolf1 at 5:25 PM 12-23-2008_


----------



## dbl_yelo_rado3 (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: BBS RS Restoration (The Polisher)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Polisher* »_That's a lovely colour of powder coat, what colour is it? cheers mike

DIDNT KNOW YOU POSTED ON THE VORTEX YOU THEIF
http://www.the-polisher.com 
Full Split-Rim refurbishing BBS, OZ etc etc
Chrome & Gold Plating,
Polishing,
Chrome Powder Coating 
*BEWARE OF THIS CROOK* 



_Modified by dbl_yelo_rado3 at 8:30 PM 12-25-2008_


----------



## dubbed_up_daz (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: BBS RS Restoration (dbl_yelo_rado3)*

I before E except after C? Heard of that one?Get off your high horse about the caps you self righteous numnut,if you could supply correct delivery details or follow simple instructions about claiming for lost packages you wouldnt be out of pocket. Im not in the minority thats had work done by Mike so for you to go on about him being a thief(see what i done there gonad???)is pretty insulting,Mike is a sound guy that helps more folk out than anyone i know http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
do you feel the hate? do you? spread that on your fields with the rest of your spiel, goon


----------



## SlowGolf1 (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: BBS RS Restoration (dubbed_up_daz)*

Are you F_uking kidding me??? Thanks for ruining my thread. IM him you F-AG.


----------



## dubbed_up_daz (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: BBS RS Restoration (SlowGolf1)*

NO im not kidding you,did you have a go at him for trashing your thread doofus? no,so why dont you s t f u. Hes having a personal attack on a guy many many people have had great dealings with. Do you think because you have a pile of posts between you that you can just spout of? By yapping at me and ignoring him you say much about yourself and f-ag? get a life you homophobic fool http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif








Your wheels are cool but your sanctimonius bs aint,fuc..kin typical 'tex. Why is it cool for him to take a pop an for no-one to reply to his rant?? 



_Modified by dubbed_up_daz at 12:25 PM 12-27-2008_


----------



## SlowGolf1 (Jan 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I already IMed him too and he said he was sorry for posting that


----------



## dubbed_up_daz (Sep 27, 2006)

cool,would delete but not able. Get a mod to remove them if you wish.
and again nice wheels,cant beat refurbing a set yourself for satisfaction. I done my OZ sport 2piece my self and of the sets ive got theyre the set i prefer the most. Good work on your wheels and soz for the blip


----------



## SlowGolf1 (Jan 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*

OK sorry its dropped.
Thanks


----------



## dbl_yelo_rado3 (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (SlowGolf1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SlowGolf1* »_I already IMed him too and he said he was sorry for posting that 










http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3384672


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

lookin good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

